# 2004 28BHS



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Fellow OB's,

My high school aged sons and I picked up our 28 BHS yesterday. It was an 11 hour round trip but worth the long day. I was somewhat anxious about towing another 28 footer with my 1/2-ton (previous TT was 28' Timberland, 7,500# GVWR) but the lighter RV and a new Equal-i-zer seemed to do the trick. We encountered some 45-50 mph wind gusts that got my attention but after that it was smooth sailing. We spent all day today packing stuff in the new unit and making some of the modifications that were suggested on this site (bathroom door lock swap, removed plastic storage tub up front, electric hitch, reversing under-oven door, etc.) One question that we're trying to answer is where to put the toilet paper holder? May seem insigificant but the Mrs. wants an answer! Also, anybody have a good idea on storing tall items like a broom?

Thanks for the feedback,

Greg


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Borntorv,

Congrats on you new TT. We just picked up our 28RLS on Thursday and going through a lot of the same.

We had the dealer mount the toilet paper holder on the bathroom door. It was the only place that would be relatively out of the way but accessable.

Unfortuneately in our case, the hot water heater is not working and the tank monitoring panel is not working correctly and we have to take the TT back to the dealer on Monday morning. That is a downer but hopefully they can fix it quickly. We are less than an hour from the dealer.

We pull our TT with a 3/4 ton suburban with the 8.1L and 4.1 axle. Needless to say it pulls quite nicely.

Good luck with the new toy.

Jim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jim,

Thanks for the suggestion. You're probably right that the door is about the only place to mount the holder. We also wondered about inside the door under the sink but that seems like a hassle to use.

Sorry to hear that you're having problems with the new 28RLS. I'm convinced that all these RVs (regardless of brand) are going to reveal glitches. Just so long as they get them fixed for you.

I picked the green Icon because I'm jealous of the TV you've got. A 3/4-ton and 8.1 sound real good when hooking up. Bet it's fun to have all the power even when you're not hooked up!

Good luck on the repairs,

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg, figuring out where to put the TP is an issue. I'm still trying to decide. For now its been easier to leave it in the open cabinet, plus it stays dry from the shower use too. I was thinking of changing the tip out under sink hamper to a swing out door for that very purpose, but my wife rather likes the tip out hamper for the kids dirty clothes. Humm.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I mounted our TP holder right under the medicine cabinet. Doesn't seem to get wet there, and it is still handy, yet out of the way.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, good news for me. I fooled around again today and finally identified a blown fuse on the water pump and hot water heater circuit. This solved the problem. We now have water from both the city connection and the fresh water tank and pump. I

t turns out that the hot water heater is on the same circuit. We now have hot water as well. But, we don't get the red indicator light prior to the gas heater firing up. I guess we will keep that on the list of squaks for the next time to the dealer. I am going to cancel the Monday run to the dealer now that I figured everything out.

We also found that the tank / battery monitor is on that very same 15 amp fuse (







busy little guy that 15 amp fuse!). Once we changed the fuse, now the tank and battery indicators work just fine. So, we filled the fresh water tank, the gray tank, and the black tank, and all indicators worked normally. Still need to sanitize the tanks but at least we know everyting is working.

All of this is probably old hat to you TT veterans. But, this is big and new news for us being new in the TT game.

As for the location of the toilet paper holder, on the 28RLS there is no cabinets in the bathroom. The sink and medicine cabinet is outside in the corner of the front bedroom. So, either we mount the TP holder on one of the walls (no good place for that) or we mount it on the door (least of all evils). Hopefully we are far enough from the shower. Just the wife and I and no kids throwing water around but my wife throws water around







Oh well.

I feel a lot better today knowing that I don't have to head to the dealer tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

I forgot to mention the 28RLS (7000# GVWR) with the 3/4 ton Suburban with 8.1L and 4.1 axle ratio is quite a treat. More power than we know what to do with. Without the trailer you barely touch the gas and off you go. With the trailer, well it is still a treat. As you can imagine, the only part that is not a treat is when you pull in to fill up the tank. I guess that's the price you pay for the peace of mind we now own.

Jim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Since we generate way too much laundry to practically use the hamper design in the bathroom I'm thinking Y-Guy is on to something. Switching the door to swing out toward the shower then mounting the TP holder on the inside of the door makes for easy access but still protects it from water damage via the shower. We were thinking of mounting a towel bar under the medicine cabinet to hold a small towel for hand wiping. Good ideas all, thanks again.

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Greg I skipped the towel bar, and bought a hook to match the rest of the Outback hooks and installed it under the cabinet, to the left corner. The towel is easy to get to now and if pulled comes of pretty easy (else I find how strong my kids have become).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Greg:

On our 28BHS we finally decided the best place for the TP was to leave it sitting on the open shelf next to the toilet. It's very easy to reach and takes up zero space(standing). This is also where we keep our overstock TP anyway.

For a broom we bought (at Target) one of those sets that has the broom and flip down container together. This easily stores under the sofa when not in use.

For a bathroom hand towel we mounted the round ring that came with the trailer to the side of the bathroom cabinet right next to the sink. I mounted it high enough so the towel doesn't touch the counter, but low enough that my 4 year old can still reach it.

For bath towels we are ordering one of those 3 bar towel rods and mounting it on the wall over the toilet.

Good Luck


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Jim,

Great suggestions, many thanks. Don't know why I didn't think of storing the broom under the couch. Guess I was thinking vertical. Good thing we have a forum like this to solve all the problems of the world eh? BTW, where'd you order the three tier towel bar from?

Good camping to you







,

Greg


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

There is so much storage space in the bunk room in the 26 RS (even after all our clothes are packed away), we used one of the wardrobes for the laundry hamper and swiffer wetjet.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The triple towel bar is in the Camping World catalog. You may be able to see it online at their website too


----------

